# 1 YEAR EP only.. is it normal



## Gracelu (Dec 25, 2012)

Hi... 

I would like to ask if 1 year EP is normal for the 1st application? 
I came here 1st qtr this year 2012, and I think that's the time the MOM have more strict regulations...

MOM gave me 1 year EP... some people told me its okay and its normal but I am worried that I might not be renewed... 

Any thoughts? 

Thanks.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

how long did you expect, in the first place ? 

And did your employer ask for 2 year or 1 year ?

While employers can ask for 2 years, even before the strict rules kicked in, MOM used to give out 1 year EP, and I am talking of like 10 years ago .. 

And what difference does a 1 year or 2 year make, in reality, vs no EP ??


----------



## ronnie15 (Dec 17, 2012)

Foreign manpower growth slows down in early 2012: Tan Chuan-Jin - Channel NewsAsia

Number of EPs issued have definitely dwindled with the pre-requisites tightened by quite abit. I suppose if you can continue to contribute to the economy with your salary meeting the eligibility criteria - renewals shouldn't be a problem. 


Key Considering Factors:

■If the company sponsor is a well-established organisation in Singapore
■If the applicant am holding on to a University Degree Qualification from a well-established institution.
■If the applicant has at least 3- 5 years of professional experience in the field relevant to the new job scope.
■If the applicant’s expected salary is more than S$3,000


----------



## Gracelu (Dec 25, 2012)

I was expecting 2 years... I didn't ask, I don't know that time that there are options.. 
I would agree its better to have EP than no approved pass at all... =) 
Sometimes, its just hard to see long term career if there is this 1 year pass only. 

Thanks! =)


----------



## Gracelu (Dec 25, 2012)

Thanks ronnie15 =) for the info...


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

Gracelu said:


> I was expecting 2 years... I didn't ask, I don't know that time that there are options..
> I would agree its better to have EP than no approved pass at all... =)
> Sometimes, its just hard to see long term career if there is this 1 year pass only.
> 
> Thanks! =)


as I said, whether 1 year or 2 year is upto MOM, and you cannot ask - only your employer can request .. 

And, normally, MOM issues more 1 year EP than 2 year EP, and same goes for those employed in GLCs / Healthcare sector too.

I have had times with 1 year passes .. and times with 2 year passes .. no choice ..


----------



## Gracelu (Dec 25, 2012)

Hi,

Noted on how it EP works.. sounds good your were able to renew it and pass MOM 
=)


----------



## Maddzy (Dec 27, 2012)

Hi Gracelu! 

I have a friend,1 Year EP then later was approved to be 2 years EP. Just focus and relax.If its for you,pass will be for you again.


----------



## Gracelu (Dec 25, 2012)

*=)*

Hi, 

Thanks. Fingers crossed for it... =)


----------



## lorgnette (Dec 19, 2010)

Keep us posted when you receive renewal.


----------

